# Piney woods



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

The open will be held at 2819 CR 180 in Anderson at the Caire property. The Amateur will be held at Vinwood Kennels in Anderson at the Farmers. Good luck to all.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Any word on Open


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open the 4th series:

7-8-13-14-17-18-22-26-30-37-41-44-45-47


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to 2nd:

1-2-3-4-6-8-10-11-12-14-17-19-21-22-23-26-27-30-31-32-34-35


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

All dogs back to Am waterblind. 8am at Vinwood, remember to set your clocks.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thank you Holland and Judy, that qualifies him for the 2015 National Amateur his 8th National qualification, 5 National Amateurs and 3 National Opens


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Partial Open results:

1) Holland
2) Tia
More to come


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Holland and Tia !
3rd Billy Finch/ Danny Farmer
4th King Watson/ Danny Farmer
All I know
Congratulations to all !


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Holland, T T T Tia, & King.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

EdA said:


> Thank you Holland and Judy, that qualifies him for the 2015 National Amateur his 8th National qualification, 5 National Amateurs and 3 National Opens


Outstanding !


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

12 dogs to last series in Am:

2-3-6-8-10-14-19-21-23-26-27-32


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Tom and King on the Open placement!


----------



## Greg B. (Oct 9, 2013)

Congrats to Holland


----------

